# Aquasoil Amazonia Light or regular?



## mattsoccer20 (Nov 8, 2011)

So I am setting up a 34 gallon (20x20x20) planted tank, and wanted to try using ADA aquasoil in it. Plan to use Co2 on the setup, but cannot decide which of the two aquasoils to get? I want the tank to have a large moss tree in the center with a carpet plant and some stem plant in the back. I hear the the regular aqua soil has a large amount of nutrients however and I do not want alage problems. I am a college student so there are times where the tank will go some time without a lot of maintenance (parents will do water changes for me while away). Which substrate should I get?

Any input would be great


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

I was actually considering ADA Aquasoil Amazonia light for a 55 that I own because it leeches less ammonia. I have a 10 gallon tank with ADA Malaya and the plants love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

I have used the regular and am quite pleased with it but have never used the light.

Dan


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Light being the powder version? Its better for smoothing out when scaping and idea for smaller root systems. Hoping to set up a new tank in a few weeks so will be trying the powder one myself. Seen plenty of others use it and its highly recommended.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk

*ideal

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## monk1boy (Sep 20, 2014)

The primary selling point of Amazonia light is that it doesn't leech ammonia as much as the regular Amazonia. I haven't used light yet, but am planning to. If you don't planning on maintaining it frequently, I recommend using another substrate.


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

I am looking at using it for growing stem plants etc for me to sell

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## dealend (Oct 29, 2016)

Amazonia light is still new in the market, the price usually a bit more expensive than regular.

Also it doesnt leech much ammonia compare to regular, but the downside i heard was it doesnt buffered as strong as regular.

The color is a bit lighter than regular.

People buying aqua soil because it buffered low PH for their shrimp.

For plants you could just use regular soil/substrate as long as you give enough ferts and light plus co2.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Get the light if you don't care about the color... it's a lighter brown color but otherwise, it's good for plant growth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsoccer20 (Nov 8, 2011)

awesometim1 said:


> Get the light if you don't care about the color... it's a lighter brown color but otherwise, it's good for plant growth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the normal for my 34 cube because I may put shrimp in it, I may be setting up another tank and ill try the light most likely for it


----------

